# Super Jolly advice



## RossT (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi all,

My new grinder (black SJ) arrived yesterday from eBay. So I give it a good clean and hoover out and had a good look at the burrs. On the very outside edge they felt smooth, although as I moved my finger inwards the ridges felt pronounced and sharp. Is that the way it should be? The guy said he had it serviced in April but not sure if that was just to help it sell.

Also any suggestions for mods would be great. I'm looking into the Mr Whippy mod albeit with the shaker lid instead. Unfortunately eBay is currently sold out of the 250ml but I'll keep my eye out.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Burrs edges should be clean and sharp. New set of burrs not that expensive anyway.


----------



## solukas (Sep 13, 2014)

I just got one from Ebay as well two weeks ago. I have changed the burr but I did not think about any mods I am going to do yet. ^.^


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Genuine "Mazzer" burrs on E/bay for S J £25.I bought a set and they are "pukka" PS

When cleaning the grinder to replace burrs DO NOT TRY TO LEVER OFF THE LOWER CARRIER it will deform use a puller see grinder maintenance.


----------



## RossT (Sep 13, 2014)

Ok thanks for the advice. Had hoped not to have to replace the burrs for fear of causing damage but nothing ventured nothing gained I suppose.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Literally zero chance of damaging anything changing the burrs. You only need to remove the Lower carrier if you want to get in there to clean it. I never have. Burr replacement is a few screws and job done.


----------



## emradguy (May 24, 2014)

Agreed, changing burrs is super simple...all it takes is a Phillips screwdriver. There's a simple sweeper mod, that is reversible. Also, consider making a Schectermatic Schnozzola. I made mine out of brass. I bought a very thin sheet of it from an art supply.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

emradguy said:


> Agreed, changing burrs is super simple...all it takes is a Phillips screwdriver. There's a simple sweeper mod, that is reversible. Also, consider making a Schectermatic Schnozzola. I made mine out of brass. I bought a very thin sheet of it from an art supply.


It is pretty straight forward. When I changed mine I did notice there was quite a bit of play with the screws. So, you have try and centre the burrs the best you can.

Brass schnozzola sounds good, any photos?


----------



## emradguy (May 24, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Brass schnozzola sounds good, any photos?


I don't have any photos on this computer, but I'll try to log in later from one of my own devices and post one. If you want, shoot me an email and I'll send you a pdf...not only with photos, but showing exactly how I made it.


----------



## koi (Oct 12, 2014)

How you finding the grinder, ordered one as well so need to look into these mods


----------

